# identify this cichlid



## FishLoveLax (May 19, 2006)

What kind of cichlid is this? (thanks to SueM for the picture)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It's a lamprologus species


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

there are several similar to that ... the most common available at LFS's are neolamprologus brichardi. It's either him or a close cousin


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

One LFS here, doesnt even order them in anymore, they threw a pair in the show tank, of course countless babies on bottem they just pull when big enough to sell :lol:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, looks like a brichardi to me


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its not a brichardi, but definitely Neolamprologus


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i dont know what it is but it looks like a big beautiful goldfish. nice fish


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

daffoldil, maybe??


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> daffoldil, maybe??


definately not ... they havemuch more blue on the face and usually alot of orange coloration in the dorsal fin. their body usually doesn't exibit the "checkerboarding" pattern on the sides either. more of a solid color instead more grey brown than brown like this fish.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's a N. falcicula, notice the absence of orange on the gill plates, and a stubier nose.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

that's the closest "cousin" I could find as well


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> It's a N. falcicula, notice the absence of orange on the gill plates, and a stubier nose.


Hey you just awnsered my unknown cichlid question lol.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Actually I've just done a bit more research and think it's actually a Neolamprologus gracilis:


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

looks to me like it's either a mix between 2 different speices of Neolamprologus or a albino


----------

